# replace bulb in the automatic gear?



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

does anyone know how i can replace the dead bulb in teh automatic gear shifter?


----------



## sheinz_57 (Mar 20, 2007)

Remove the center console and pull bulb assembly from shifter indicator. Replace bulb and place beck into shifter indicator. Replace console.


----------

